# Campsite near Chester



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi 

We would like to go to Chester between Xmas and New Year. We would like to stay on a campsite close to Chester, perhaps bus/train route. Chester Fairoaks caravan site is full and Delamere Forest camping and caravanning site only takes m/h up to 26 ft. We have a 29ft burstner 747.

Anybody recommend anything?

Thanks 
Kirsty


----------



## teckie (Feb 25, 2007)

Check this out 

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/townlisting.asp?town=Chester

Teckie


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. HGV's and Motorhomes can stay overnight on the Little Roodee car park by the racecourse in Chester, don't know the details, "Bigfoot" might.
Sid


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Stopping here this weekend, will check it out for you!

http://www.plassey.com/


----------



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Frank

Would be very interested to hear about that campsite, looks lovely.

Thanks
Kirsty


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kirsty. The Plassey is an excellent site, has a number of fishing pools and a full golf course, a pitch and putt and a driving range. It also has a small swimming pool. Only problem is its a long way from Chester.
Cheers sid


----------



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

I think maybe we'll have to give up the idea of Chester at that time and go another time and maybe just opt for a site with good facilities.

We have 3 children and 2 dogs, so a largish site where the children can use their bikes/scooters and dog walks/cycle tracks nearby would be ideal.

Having previously owned a caravan and are used to staying on either large/caravan club sites, haven't quite got used to the idea of CL's yet!!

Kirsty


----------



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Looks as if Plassey site closes end of October.


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Try this CL. It's near the park and ride, and has decent loos and hook-up, and has good sized hard standings. The nearby P&R has a dedicated caravan/MH parking area

Rick

P. Mitchell, Digby Farm, Bretton Lane, Bretton, Chester CH4 ODX. [Tel:~ 01244 660338] ¾ac lawned, wc, h & c, raz pt, shwr, el pts, batt, small pond fishing, open all year, £7 aw


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

*Manor Farm Barton Site near Chester*

Try Manor Farm 01829 782 442

They store my Motorhome, and have very nice facilities, a quality site about 6 miles from Chester.

Local bus runs from the end of the road.


----------



## Blueflag (May 16, 2007)

*Chirk*

Caravan club site near Chirk. Went there a couple of weeks ago, really nice, close to the train station for Chester. (5 min walk) Nice walks along the canal too.


----------



## 107384 (Oct 1, 2007)

I live in Shropshire and have played golf at Plassey before, the complex looks pretty good, only thing it's quite far from Chester, unless you were planning to drive to Chester.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Kirsty. You mentioned bikes, I don't think they allow bike riding on site.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for all your replies. We have booked Manor Wood Country Caravan Park which is at Coddington. Hope its ok!!!

Kirsty


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hope you all have a good time, don't forget to let us know how you go on.
Good luck. Sid


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Roodee car park as far as I know permits stays for M/H just buy a ticket from the machine I think its about £4 but I may be wrong.
Toilets are available but personally I would use the vans loo!!
also try this link
http://www.cheshire.gov.uk/cycling/cycleway/campsites.htm


----------

